# Agents



## stevk005 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello to everyone, apologies if I have posted in the wrong place, I’m new to the site and still getting used to the layout.

I have recently returned to England after studying for 10 months in Thailand. I’m really keen to get back there but finding it hard to find a job out there that’s isn’t a teaching. 
Here in England I do a small amount of modelling and wonder if this is an area of work I could find in Thailand?

So to cut it short, does anybody know if foreigners can obtain a work permit by being model? And does anyone here know of any companies that hire foreigners?

Any help would be appreciated ☺


----------

